# At 3 Months How Much Exercise Does a Puppy Need?



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

I am no expert, but one hour of straight walk seems a little much for a 12 wk old. Maybe you can break it up to 2-30min? As long as Miley is not exhausted from the walk I think it's okay but over-exercising a young Golden is not recommended, so I was told. No running/jogging till over 4 mo. 

Ollie is now 5 month old and he walks about 3 miles/day. In addition, he gets to play in the backyard multiple times a day too. I know they are filled with tons of energy all the time! I can just picture your little Miley jumping up and down to give you kisses


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree I think an hour walk is a little bit to long for a 12 week old puppy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Puppies can stand a lot of exercise just try to avoid too much walking on pavement if possible. Grass is much easier on their developing joints.


----------



## Asteri00 (Aug 19, 2008)

I have been taking Griffin for walks that are about 15 minutes long. He turned 12 weeks on Sunday so they are the same age. It tuckers him right out. I can definitely tell when no one else has walked him. An hour is too long, but if you break it up he should be OK.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Is your neighbor stopping a lot and letting her sniff, etc.? 1 hr. of straight walk sounds like a lot for a pup that young.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Puppies can stand a lot of exercise just try to avoid too much walking on pavement if possible. Grass is much easier on their developing joints.


I agree with the above. The dog can probably walk an hour as long as he isn't doing strenuous exercise or exerting too much. As well, they are much better off walking on dirt / grass than on pavement which is very unforgiving on feet.

Now if only people would stop breaking bottles on sidewalks....


----------



## 3kidsandagoldenpuppy (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you guys. It's not strenuous exercise and she does stop often to play and snif. She often walks on the grass. But I do think it might be a bit much.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

At that age, most of Penny & Maggie's exercise was just playing in the yard, with small walks in the neighborhood.


----------



## Saritor (Jun 6, 2008)

Our vet told us when our puppy was just under 4 months that she should be walking about 6 miles a day, split into two different walks. However that was for the days when my wife and i were working and thusly our puppy was in a crate for 8 hours with a quick visit during the day from someone to let her out.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Saritor said:


> Our vet told us when our puppy was just under 4 months that she should be walking about 6 miles a day, split into two different walks. However that was for the days when my wife and i were working and thusly our puppy was in a crate for 8 hours with a quick visit during the day from someone to let her out.


That's VERY shocking to me !!!! I hate to think what that's doing to those immature joints. Please get another professional opinion. Where are our breeders???????


----------



## nictastic (Aug 21, 2008)

I dont know if its right, but i walk tash (on a dirt path) for an hour a day. It also includes some offf lead running and a play session with another dog (if there is one around) she is never tired from it. We don't do much pavement walking
I also let her in the garden with my boys for 1.30 a night for a play and we have a play session in doors at night and anytime i am available in the day. All that beng said she still has TONS & TONS & TONS of energy! I think its just GR puppies everlasting batteries
Forgot to say she is now 15 weeks old and i have been doing this since she was 12 weeks


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Saritor said:


> Our vet told us when our puppy was just under 4 months that she should be walking about 6 miles a day, split into two different walks. However that was for the days when my wife and i were working and thusly our puppy was in a crate for 8 hours with a quick visit during the day from someone to let her out.


WOW. That is ALOT of exercise for a 4 month old puppy...


----------



## Saritor (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmmm, maybe i misheard my wife when she told me. To be honest due to our schedules we are not able to do more than a 2-3 mile walk once a day anyway. However even after her walks often times she would still be extremely full of energy and racing around the house.


----------

